# Playing music can help premature babies thrive



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8068749.stm

Quite a nice little story really (and gives hope to us worrying Mums!)


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure it does help.  My DD wasn't prem, but she certainly responds to music, especially live singing.  If she is upset, I start singing and she calms down.  Sometimes she will start crying again once we stop.  We got her through her op last year by singing to her when she had to have tests, scans etc.  Give it a go!

EG x


----------

